# Cooking some Rib Eye Steaks Sous Vide Style



## emuleman (Apr 8, 2017)

Well my wife and daughter left a few days ago to visit some relatives in Alabama.  They will be gone for 10 days.  I am left at home with my 9 year old son Kyle, so I thought I would have him help me cook a few Rib Eye Steaks, Sous Vide Style,  to help him get over missing Mom and little sister.  Who Knows, he might actually learn something too, which would be a bonus.













WP_20170407_16_34_53_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 8, 2017


















WP_20170407_16_50_31_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 8, 2017


















WP_20170407_18_22_30_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 8, 2017


















WP_20170407_18_41_24_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 8, 2017


















WP_20170407_18_44_42_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 8, 2017


















WP_20170407_18_50_18_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 8, 2017


















WP_20170407_19_06_11_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 8, 2017






My son Kyle isn't a real big fan of eating Steaks, so I was taking a bit of a risk attempting this.  But when all was said and done he loved it!  I had to cut his steak into bite sized pieces, but he then proceeded to eat the whole plate!  My goal is to turn him into a Carnivore, and with these Rib Eye Steaks I am well on my way in accomplishing that goal.













WP_20170407_19_01_56_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 8, 2017






I also made a short video showing you the whole easy and simple process for cooking steaks perfectly with my new toy, the Sous Vide Machine.  If you are still on the fence about investing in a Sous Vide machine, being able to cook steaks so perfectly is worth the price alone if you ask me.  Thanks for watching!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice job on the steaks!

The SV really does cook them perfectly!!








Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks tasty! Hope bear doesn't see this...


----------



## emuleman (Apr 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! Hope bear doesn't see this...


Does Bear not like Sous Vide?  Why do you hope he doesn't see it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2017)

emuleman said:


> Does Bear not like Sous Vide?  Why do you hope he doesn't see it?



He's been on the fence about getting a Sous vide. This would probably push him over the edge!


----------



## emuleman (Apr 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> He's been on the fence about getting a Sous vide. This would probably push him over the edge!


I was on the fence for a while too, but finally decided to get one around a month ago, and I have to say I am very impressed.  Everything I have made has been great, especially steaks because they come out perfectly.  I have also had wonderful results with chicken and pork chops.  Still need to try fish and veggies.

Currently I have 2 slabs of Baby Back Ribs in the Sous Vide cooking, and they will be ready later on this evening after cooking for around 6 hours.  I will post some photos and a video to let you guys see, especially Bear!  Get one Bear, you won't regret it, I promise!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks like you and the little guy ate very well!

I'm like Bear, I'm holding out for now, but it'll happen if I see many more posts like this one!


----------

